
Open Source mood and life tracker – Nomie is now open - domainkiller
https://nomie.app
======
domainkiller
I've been working on Nomie for around 5 years. It started out as a vanilla JS
app, then ported to Ionic 1/Cordova, then ported to Ionic 2/Cordova, then
ported to React Native...

Nomie 4 is now a combination of all previous versions ported to SvelteJS -
which I am absolutely loving.

